# Glacier Np, Fish Creek Cg, H2o



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, for the first time ever we are going to be staying at a cg with full hookups in Polson MT on our way up to Glacier. I'd like to find out if there is a place in the park to fill up with water. If not, I'll fill up and tow it the last 90 miles to the park. We're staying at the Fish Creek cg and the map shows there to be water, but I don't know if its accessable with the trailer or not. Does anyone have experience with this there? I know of some dump stations on the way there close to the park, but I've always heard not to fill up at those.

Suggestions?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Can't answer, but if you are wondering about it, I'd tow the 90 miles full for the peace of mind.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't help you with the CG - sorry...

but...

As for filling up at dump stations......*don't do it* unless (1) there is a separate  hose & water source well separated from the dump station hose/water; and (2) the 2nd water supply is CLEARLY marked as being potable water for human consumption!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Can't answer, but if you are wondering about it, I'd tow the 90 miles full for the peace of mind.


Yeah I agree, better to be safe than sorry.

Tami


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

Ran into a friend over the weekend who took his 5'er up there last summer. Its possible to fill up, but you have to turn around a lot in the middle of the camp ground enterance to do it. Sounded like more of a pia than it was worth.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We just got back from Glacier on 6/30--stayed at the KOA at West Glacier. I don't recall seeing anyplace to fill up IN the park, but if you pass through Columbia Falls there might be a gas station or someplace there you could fill. Like everybody said, it might just be easier to fill up at Polson. What a beautiful drive--you will absolutely love it. And now they have the going to the sun road opened up so you will be able to go over (without the TT of course). If you get a chance, stop at the fun park just before glacier and do the maze--we had so much fun.

Take care and have a great trip. Will you pick me up in Billings on your way?







I miss it already.

Brenda


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> We just got back from Glacier on 6/30--stayed at the KOA at West Glacier. I don't recall seeing anyplace to fill up IN the park, but if you pass through Columbia Falls there might be a gas station or someplace there you could fill. Like everybody said, it might just be easier to fill up at Polson. What a beautiful drive--you will absolutely love it. And now they have the going to the sun road opened up so you will be able to go over (without the TT of course). If you get a chance, stop at the fun park just before glacier and do the maze--we had so much fun.
> 
> Take care and have a great trip. Will you pick me up in Billings on your way?
> 
> ...


The drive up thru Polson is great. I really like going up thru Big Fork and passing Seeley Lake, less traffic and great scenery along the way. I like it better than I-15. We'll have to check out the maze. Last time I did one of those, it was dark and in a corn field for halloween. Saw your pics from glacier too, they look great. Its probably a good thing about trailers not being permitted on the pass, pretty narrow for even full size trucks from what I remember about it.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

snowviking said:


> The drive up thru Polson is great. I really like going up thru Big Fork and passing Seeley Lake, less traffic and great scenery along the way. I like it better than I-15. We'll have to check out the maze. Last time I did one of those, it was dark and in a corn field for halloween. Saw your pics from glacier too, they look great. Its probably a good thing about trailers not being permitted on the pass, pretty narrow for even full size trucks from what I remember about it.


We drove the truck up the highway--had to take the trailer mirrors off and put the regular side mirrors in--a little hairy--the red bus tours looked really fun, but i don't think the girls would have lasted that many hours in and out of them. Have a great time.

Brenda


----------

